
Ask HN: What do you think your day will be like in 2030? - dynofuz
Inspired by this post Predictions for what life will be like in 2030 (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15843762), I&#x27;m curious to hear what HNers think their days will actually be like in 2030.
======
dynofuz
Here's a start: I'll wake up open my window where a drone delivers my new
monthly pair of AR contact lenses and earpiece with the most recent bio
hardware updates (now capable of reading binary thoughts through in-ear EEG of
course) and pop them in...

